# Sind Digitalkameras "schön Wetter- Kameras?



## Lara5 (17. November 2004)

Habe auch den Einstieg in die digitale Fotografie gewagt.- Ganz neu – Es ist schon eine ziemliche Umstellung! Irgendwie bin ich noch enttäuscht.... Am schlimmsten war die Enttäuschung, als ich vor kurzem meine erste "Feier" mit dieser Digi fotografiert habe. Hole die Kamera raus, mache sie an und! sehe auf dem kleinen Display nichts.. alles dunkel! (Beleuchtung der Party; abgedämmtes Licht und Kerzenschein) Habe den kleinen Bildschirm heller gestellt – trotzdem konnte ich nichts erkennen. Bloß gut, das die Sony Dsc v1 einen Sucher hat. Am PC habe ich dann gesehen, das ich nie so richtig die Bildmitte getroffen habe. Werde wohl zur nächste Party meine gute alte Minolta wieder mitnehmen....
Dafür, das ich kaum was gesehen habe, sind die Bilder doch überraschend gut geworden.
Aber: ist es normal, dass man so wenig auf dem Display bei Dämmerlicht sehen kann? Generel bei Digi-Cam's oder ist das nur bei meiner so? Es war für mein Auge eigentlich hell genug im Raum. Habe ich irgendeine Einstellung übersehen? Bin sowieso noch am Ausprobieren....... Gruß Lara


----------



## Sebastianus (18. November 2004)

iiii, ein Display-Fotografierer ! Also durch den Sucher solltest du genug gesehen haben, oder? Ein Display würde nur mehr Strom verbrauchen wenn es auf weniger Licht auch reagieren müsste - außerdem ist es ja nur ein Extra und keine Notwendigkeit! Im Regelfall kann man mit Digitalen Kameras genau so gut bzw. schlechte Bildeer wiemit einer normalen!


----------



## Lara5 (18. November 2004)

Hi, also irgendwie beruhigt mich deine Antwort. War tatsächlich der Meinung, das Digital-Fotografie nur übers Display funktioniert. Der Rest ist jetzt nur Üben,  Üben......Üben!
Kennst du dich auch mit Sony Akkus aus? (oder jemand anderer?) Wie lange sollte ein gefüllter Akku halten bei einer Auflösung von 5 Mio und ständigem Blitzeinsatz. Ist das normal, dass er nach einer Stunde schon seinen Geist aufgibt? Gruß Lara


----------



## Leugim (18. November 2004)

Jou.. das ist normal... Mein Bruder hat auch eine Sony mit 5 MegaPixeln und der beklagt sich auch immer darueber.. er hat sich dann noch drei weitere Akkus bei e-bay besorgt, von denen einer nach dem zweiten ladung nicht mehr funken wollte.... Aber dafuer haben die drei zusammen soviel gekostet wie ein original sony-akku... und jeder haelt solange, wie der originale....
Ist aber bei alen Kameras so, dass sich die Lebensdauer des Akkus enorm verkuerzt, wenn der Blitz im (dauer)Einsatz ist... Also mein Akku der 300d haelt ohne Blitz locker 1800fotos durch , bei Blitz jedoch war nach 400(schon) schluss (alle mit Blitz)


----------



## kimpel007 (3. März 2005)

Hi,
 Also meine DigiCam kann ich bei jeder Tageszeit benutzen!
 Eigenlich haben doch (fast) alle Kameras ein beleuchtetes Display!ODER
 Villeicht hast du die Beleuchtung auch nur ausgeschaltet
 ...Anleitung zur Hand nehmen:suspekt:...
 Gruß kimpel007


----------

